# Letteratura scandalistica



## tyhryk

Salve a tutti!

Vi prego di aiutarmi! Potete dirmi che cosa è la letteratura scandalistica? 
Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte!


----------



## bearded

Salve
Potresti indicarci dove e in quale contesto hai trovato questo termine?

In generale, si tratta di  una letteratura che si compiace di descrivere scandali (finanziari, mondani, sessuali, ecc.).
Vedi: letteratura scandalistica


----------



## tyhryk

Mi scusate, per favore, che sono in ritardo per rispondere. 

Allora si tratta del termine "letteratura scandalistica" che ho letto in un libro italiano di Sherlock Holmes ai bambini. Si racconta che Sherlock ha buona conoscenza di questa letteratura e non posso capire che cosa è.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cronaca rosa - Wikipedia


> Nei quotidiani, il settore costituiva uno dei settori della cronaca cittadina (ripartita in bianca, rosa e nera) e pertanto se ne occupavano i redattori ordinari. All'inizio del Novecento, quando nacque, il genere era molto ristretto e comprendeva solo le vicende private delle famiglie aristocratiche e dell'alta società in genere.
> Nei quotidiani, le notizie di cronaca rosa non vengono più confinate nelle pagine della cronaca cittadina, ma occupano un loro spazio nelle pagine di cronaca nazionale. Si parla di *«stampa scandalistica»* quando l'esagerazione di eventi e notizie è lo scopo principale di una pubblicazione periodica. La cronaca rosa è scoraggiata da un folto gruppo di giornalisti ed esperti in comunicazione, in quanto classificata come deformazione dell'informazione, per via della voluta poca attendibilità


----------



## tyhryk

Grazie mille per la spiegazione! Cioè la cronaca rosa può essere il sinonimo di "stampa gialla"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tyhryk said:


> Grazie mille per la spiegazione! Cioè la cronaca rosa può essere il sinonimo di "stampa gialla"?


Dove hai visto "stampa gialla"? 

Cronaca rosa indica notizie "leggere", che non riguardano drammi, omicidi, economia o tragedie.


----------



## tyhryk

Paulfromitaly said:


> Dove hai visto "stampa gialla"?
> 
> Cronaca rosa indica notizie "leggere", che non riguardano drammi, omicidi, economia o tragedie.


Ho capito così, avendo letto quel articolo sul sito di Wikipedia. Mi sbaglio? Allora ch'è il termine analogo di "cronaca rosa", per esempio, in inglese? 

P.S. Si, caro moderatore Paul, io so che questo forum sia stato chiamato "Solo italiano", ma non posso tradurre la cronaca rosa in ucraino, perchè non esiste tale termine nella mia lingua nativa. Prego di scusarmi!!!


----------



## symposium

I romanzi "gialli" sono i romanzi polizieschi (Sherlock Holmes, Agatha Christie e tanti altri). La cronaca rosa, usando un termine inglese il cui uso è ormai diffuso anche in Italia, e credo quindi che nessuno si arrabbierà se lo scrivo nel forum solo italiano, è quella che parla di "gossip". La "cronaca rosa" è il "gossip" (in italiano, "pettegolezzi").


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!

Scusate, ma sinceramente non conprendo cosa c'entri la cronaca rosa con la spiegazione di che cosa è la "letteratura scandalistica.

Per rispondere alla domanda fatta in OP da tyhryk , io direi che la "letteratura scandalistica" è tutta quella letteratura che si basa su eventi scandalosi per l'etica e la morale insite nella cultura del periodo di riferimento.
Ad esempio, nel trecento poteva essere considerato un “libro scandalistico” la raccolta di racconti del Boccaccio, il Decamerone; oggi lo sono tutti quei libri che vengono scritti basandosi su uno o piú scandali legati e no tra loro, con analisi e riflessioni su quanto accaduto, preposti a far ragionare i lettori sulle questioni morali ed etiche “imposte” alla popolazione su quanto accaduto.
Possono far parte della letteratura scandalistica italiana, e non solo, libri che riportano e/o criticano in un certo modo fatti come: tangentopoli, le reazioni della politica sul rapimento di Aldo Moro, i festini in casa di un certo B. in veste di Presidente del Consiglio italiano, la compravendita di eletti in Parlamento in spregio a chi li ha votati per ciò che affermarono in campagna elettorale con il loro partito di appartenenza, il dissesto idrogeologico: come si sia costruito abusivamente sul territorio in barba alle leggi e i rapporti con i relativi condoni, il surriscaldamento climatico terrestre e l'uso di materiali tossici per l'atmosfera e l'ecosistema, la plastica e le microplastiche sparse per il mondo con focalizzazione sui danni provocati all'ecosistema marino e che si ripercuotono su ciò che noi mangiamo indi su noi come umanità in rapporto al mondo animale (non soltanto come semplice pulizia di dove viviamo), l'omosessualità con i suoi rapporti intimi e vigorosi, quella di alcuni artisti e piú in generale le dipendenze di persone molto benestanti che mai sembrerebbe che ne abbiano bisogno, la pedofilia in toto ancor piú se legata a certi ambienti e persone insospettabili, i modi e gli esordi oltre la carriera di una rampante Madonna (Ciccone) partendo dal nome d'arte, la vivisezione e l'abbandono degli animali soprattutto da compagnia, eccetera, eccetera.

La stampa scandalistica è ben altra cosa, e cosí anche la cronaca rosa, la quale questa non per forza deve far parte di quella.

Se sto sbagliando, vi prego di dirlo e cosí illuminarmi. Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tyhryk said:


> che ho letto in un *libro italiano di Sherlock Holmes ai bambini*



E secondo te in un libro per BAMBINI fanno una distinzione così sofisticata?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Forse ha a che fare con il libro letto dall'OP e forse no ma nella pagina di wikipedia su Sherlock Holmes leggo:

Conoscenza della letteratura scandalistica - Immensa. Sembra conoscere ogni particolare di tutti i misfatti più orrendi perpetrati in questo secolo.
Il che farebbe pensare a qualcosa di molto diverso dalla cronaca rosa. Del resto Sherlock Holmes si occupava di crimini e delitti, non di corna.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Paul,
credo tu ti riferisca a me con il seguente:





Paulfromitaly said:


> E secondo te in un libro per BAMBINI fanno una distinzione così sofisticata?


 Se è cosí, senza urla, ti rispondo subito e volentieri. 

 Certo che no! Ho parlato di bambini, io?  E, se fosse per questo, neppure penso come te che v'inseriscano temi o riferimenti riguardanti la cronaca rosa. 
Dopo aver letto i tuoi messaggi e il messaggio di @symposium (che, rispondendo al #7, sembra confermare quanto da te esposto), ho immaginato che chi non sapesse della differenza, avrebbe cominciato a pensare che *la letteratura scandalistica e la cronaca rosa* possano essere argomenti strettamente correlati. [Finché lo dice uno... Va beh!, sarà. Ma se un altro utente scrive delle stesse cose senza “se” e senza “ma”... Beh, allora mi son sentito in dovere di intervenire; almeno per instillare un dubbio.]
Il mio messaggio era rivolto a chiarire che *la stampa di genere e la letteratura di genere* [pure se lo stesso genere!] *sono due cose completamente diverse*, proprio perché *una cosa è la stampa ed un'altra cosa è la letteratura*. 
Inoltre, io stesso chiedo se la distinzione che ho proferito, che rispecchia un po' il mio pensiero, sia corretta o no.
Vero che nel contesto aggiunto al #3 si specifica che la locuzione si ritrova in un testo per bambini, tuttavia ha poca importanza il pubblico a cui è rivolto [e credo di poter evitare di spiegartene il motivo!]. Dopo quattro giorni di pausa e di parole e accostamenti su un tema --la cronaca rosa-- non propriamente in _topic_, beh, ho voluto dire la mia e chiedere della sua validità, riferendomi piú al titolo e alla domanda in #1.
D'altronde, una risposta del genere


Paulfromitaly said:


> Dove hai visto "stampa gialla"?
> 
> Cronaca rosa indica notizie "leggere", che non riguardano drammi, omicidi, economia o tragedie.


 che ci azzecca? È l'esatto contrario di ciò che è stato chiesto; è fuorviante! Confonde solo l'OP e chiunque si imbatta in questo _thread_ con lo scopo di capire il significato della locuzione titolo della discussione. 
Meno male che @Pietruzzo, col quale mi congratulo, sembra aver trovato qualcosa che l'accomuna a Sherlock Holmes   e che, come io condivido, dubita molto vi possa fare testo *la *sola* cronaca rosa*.

Penso basti, quindi vado a dormire, ch'è tardi.

Buonanotte!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Ho parlato di bambini, io?


Tu no, ma il contesto iniziale (che forse non hai letto) si, quindi la tua risposta non è pertinente alla domanda iniziale.
Chi ha fatto la domanda ha trovato "letteratura scandalistica" *in un constesto specifico* e non mi sembra che le tue riflessioni siano conclusive* in quel contesto.*
Se invece volevi comunque scrivere quello che avevi in mente, a prescindere dalla domanda iniziale e dal suo contesto, allora il tuo punto suggerimento ha senso.



tyhryk said:


> Allora si tratta del termine "letteratura scandalistica" che* ho letto in un libro italiano di Sherlock Holmes ai bambini*.


----------



## symposium

Beh, io ho risposto al post prima del mio, in cui si chiedeva cos'era la cronaca rosa e come si diceva in inglese...
Per quanto riguarda il tema del thread, e cioè cosa sia la lettetatura "scandalistica", la questione sembra essere nata relativamente al personaggio di Sherlock Holmes, e più esattamente, come in effetti ha scoperto Pietruzzo, alla pagina di Wikipedia che ne parla. Ora, la maggior parte delle pagine italiane di Wikipedia non sono che la traduzione letterale di quelle in inglese

Dicevo che la pagina in italiano di Wikipedia era la traduzione di quella in inglese, dove al posto di "letteratura scandalistica" c'era un'espressione in inglese che ho riportato per ovvie ragioni di chiarezza. Ora, quell'espressione in inglese si riferisce a un sottogenere letterario che tratta di crimini e delitti realmente avvenuti, e quindi suggerivo di tradurre quell'espressione in inglese con "letteratura criminale" piuttosto che con "letteratura scandalistica".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> quindi suggerivo di tradurre quell'espressione in inglese con "letteratura criminale" piuttosto che con "letteratura scandalistica".


Potrebbe essere, ma chi ha fatto la domanda non ha detto di aver trovato l'espressione "letteratura scandalistica" su Wiki, ma su *un libro italiano di Sherlock Holmes ai bambini*.
Sul fatto che molte pagine di Wiki siano traduzioni a spanne di altre pagine in una lingua diversa, siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## symposium

Allora, mi sono informato... La citazione è tratta da "Uno studio in rosso". Ho trovato su Google Books un'edizione recente, dove sono elencate le conoscenze in vari campi di Sherlock Holmes, ed una delle voci è "conoscenza della letteratura scandalistica: immensa" (lo stesso elenco è ripetuto paro paro nella pagina di Wikipedia su Sherlock Holmes). La versione originale è meno concisa, e dice (traduzione) "conoscenza della "letteratura sensazionalistica" (che, come dicevo, è un sottogenere specifico della letteratura di lingua inglese): immensa. Sembra che conosca ogni dettaglio di ogni orrore commesso in questo secolo". Da cui deduciamo che questa fantomatica "letteratura scandalistica" non è che una approssimativa e poco felice traduzione dell'espressione inglese "letteratura sensazionalistica", che comunque, ripeto, si riferisce a un genere con dei caratteri specifici. Dico poco felice perché "letteratura scandalistica" fa appunto pensare che il signor Holmes sapesse tutto sugli amorazzi di Belen e Corona, e non sui dettagli di fatti di sangue.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> fa appunto pensare che il signor Holmes sapesse tutto sugli amorazzi di Belen e Corona, e non sui dettagli di fatti di sangue.


Cosa che rende il paragone con "cronaca rosa" accettabile.


----------



## bearded

tyhryk said:


> che ho letto in un libro italiano di Sherlock Holmes ai bambini



Suppongo che l'interrogante intendesse ''che ho letto ai bambini in un libro italiano su Sherlock Holmes''...Non credo che esistano libri di Sherlock Holmes (dedicati) ai bambini - ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Non credo che esistano libri di Sherlock Holmes (dedicati) ai bambini


Potrebbe essere che ho inteso male, ma esistono versioni dei romanzi di Sherlock Holmes (e di altri famosi personaggi) semplificate, per lettori pre-adolescenti.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cosa che rende il paragone con "cronaca rosa" accettabile.


 
Allora, mi sento in obbligo di fare un po' d'ordine, perché a me pare che qui manchino pure le basi del discernimento.

I bambini, a parte in questo preciso momento, neanche li menziono, poiché qui a nulla servono e per nulla c'entrano!
Si discute di "letteratura scandalistica". Che cos'è? A chiunque o a qualunque animale, vegetale o cosa lo si legga, non fa differenza, la definizione rimane la stessa. Non “dipende dal contesto”!

Dunque, Il nodo della questione su cui c'è diatriba è il termine "scandalistica", che vorrebbe specificare un genere della letteratura.
Quindi, sono persuaso a credere che per scioglierlo si debba cominciare a capire i significati e le differenze insite nelle parole finora utilizzate per parafrasare tale termine nella locuzione titolo della discussione.

Comincerei con “*letteratura criminale*”, la quale mi pare una scelta savia, peccato che a mio modo di vedere appaia troppo ambigua. Il senso per me piú vicino a questo “genere” è già stato nominato da @tyhryk al #5, ossia il *giallo*, il quale non è altro che un sottogenere, o termine nostrano, per il piú idoneo *poliziesco*.
Quindi sarebbe la “letteratura poliziesca”? Non mi convince, poiché tratta principalmente di storie inventate: romanzi, racconti... Nulla che vedere con fatti realmente accaduti.
Per questi ultimi si usa il termine "*cronaca*" che, a grandi linee, significa trattare i fatti cosí come sono avvenuti, "senza alcun tentativo di interpretazione o di critica degli avvenimenti" (per citare il _Treccani_).
La "*cronaca rosa*" nient'altro è, citando dalla stessa voce precedente, che "quella che si occupa dei personaggi del mondo dello spettacolo o più in generale della vita privata dei personaggi pubblici (in passato, _c. mondana_ o _galante_)" (non so proprio che cosa ci facesse di questa roba il famoso grande investigatore  ).
Quello che si avvicina di piú come locuzione a una letteratura poliziesca di fatti realmente accaduti sarebbe la “*cronaca nera*”, "che riguarda [direttamente] delitti, furti, scandali" (cit. da _v. sopra_, sottolineatura mia). Tuttavia rimane il problema della purezza di contenuto espresso dal lemma "cronaca".
Evidentemente, la locuzione “*letteratura nera*” non attira un folto pubblico, e anche col lemma "*sensazionalistica*" i luogo di “nera” si dev'essere presentato nell'immaginario come poco preciso e/o di dubbia interpretazione, per cui si è optato per "*scandalistica*" ritenendolo piú efficace a veicolare il messaggio dovuto, ossia una letteratura che ha che fare con la “cronaca nera” con un'interpretazione e/o una critica dell'autore/i che tende a focalizzare "fatti o situazioni che hanno aspetti contrarî ai principî morali o sociali correnti, e che destano l’interessamento dell’opinione pubblica o di un determinato ambiente" (scàndalo in Vocabolario - Treccani).

Io la capisco cosí e la scelta finale non mi sembra né scellerata né "poco felice", altrimenti si può andare avanti a non trovare piú gli adattamenti e adoperare direttamente i forestierismi di ogni genere e in ogni situazione.
(Personalmente, mi tengo il buon _scandalistica_.)


----------



## symposium

Non sono d'accordo, non fosse altro che perchè "scandalo" può far pensare a tante cose, ma mai a un delitto, a un omicidio, ai "peggiori orrori del secolo". Chi direbbe che il delitto del Circeo, il caso del mostro di Firenze, l'uccisione dei genitori di Pietro Masi sono degli "scandali"? "Scandalo" sono la relazione extraconiugale di una principessa, la corruzione di un politico, la connivenza di chi sapeva e non ha parlato, non mai un fatto di sangue. La "letteratura sensazionalistica" della quale Holmes aveva una conoscenza immensa tratta principalmente di uccisioni 
perpetrate da criminali.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Non sono d'accordo, non fosse altro che perchè "scandalo" può far pensare a tante cose, ma mai a un delitto, a un omicidio, ai "peggiori orrori del secolo".


Sono d'accordo. Nessuno userebbe la parola "scandalo" per descrivere i delitti di Jack lo squartatore.

Un conto è, per opportunità, voler fare supposizioni e dare per scontato (cosa non scontata) che:

La frase citata è una cattiva traduzione dall'inglese
Il termine "scandalistica" non è corretto, e quindi va sostituito con un altro termine che a questo punto viene scelto ad hoc e arbitrariamente da chi sostiene questa tesi, in modo che la supporti
Un'altro conto è discutere di cosa possa voler dire "letteratura scandalistica", visto che quella è l'espressione in oggetto.


----------



## symposium

Ho scritto più volte sopra che "conoscenza della letteratura scandalistica: immensa" con riferimento a Sherlock Holmes è tratto dalla traduzione di "Uno studio in rosso" dove, nella versione originale, al posto di "letteratura scandalistica" c'è "letteratura sensazionalistica", che nel mondo anglosassone è un genere di letteratura che si occupa di crimini e delitti realmente avvenuti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> Ho scritto più volte sopra che "conoscenza della letteratura scandalistica: immensa" con riferimento a Sherlock Holmes è tratto dalla traduzione di "Uno studio in rosso" dove, nella versione originale, al posto di "letteratura scandalistica" c'è "letteratura sensazionalistica", che nel mondo anglosassone è un genere di letteratura che si occupa di crimini e delitti realmente avvenuti.


Bene, allora se siamo certi che si tratta di una traduzione non felice dall'inglese all'italiano, possiamo accettare che nonostante la "letteratura scandalistica" non parli crimini e delitti, è verosimile che il testo originale intendesse proprio quelli.
Resta il fatto che "letteratura scandalistica" non riguarda crimini e delitti, ma corna e amori impossibili.


----------



## dragonseven

symposium said:


> Non sono d'accordo, non fosse altro che perchè "scandalo" può far pensare a tante cose, ma mai a un delitto, a un omicidio, ai "peggiori orrori del secolo".


Non capisco su cosa tu non sia d'accordo.
Io ho solo riportato la definizione di _scandalo_ per dare una sorta di significato etimologico alla parola in questione, perché è il termine dal quale deriva. Il discorso che stiamo facendo è un altro. 


Paulfromitaly said:


> Resta il fatto che "letteratura scandalistica" non riguarda crimini e delitti, ma corna e amori impossibili.


 Invece, per quanto mi riguarda, essa è la base di libri che trattano di fatti realmente avvenuti con la critica dell'autore, e tratta anche soprattutto di crimini e delitti, sempreché nel tema se ne parli. 
Ad esempio, quelli di questa famosa casa editrice tra i quali, solo per citarne alcuni, si possono trovare titoli come:
_I segreti di Bologna, È Stato la Mafia, Il caso Mattei, Il puzzle Moro, Il caso David Rossi, Il caso Pantani, La strategia dell'inganno, _ecc.
Non descrivono fatti realmente accaduti? Non descrivono fatti che hanno causato delle morti? Non descrivono degli scandali del nostro tempo?
Se cosí non è, voi come lo definireste in due parole questo genere di letteratura?

E un libro come _La seconda vita di Majorana _o, i già citati, _Il caso Mattei, Il caso David Rossi _non sarebbero letti da un nostro eventuale Sherlock Holmes se non da lui stesso?


----------



## symposium

Mmm, l'etimologia non ti aiuta, visto che "scandalo" in greco significa "inciampo" e che quindi esprime lo stesso concetto di "passo falso". Chiedi a chiunque a cosa penserebbe se gli dicessero di fare un esempio di "letteratura scandalistica" e ti risponderebbe "Novella 2000"; chiedi a qualcuno se definirebbe un delitto cruento uno "scandalo" e ti direbbe di no...

Detto altrimenti: se siamo d'accordo che nessuno definirebbe "scandalo" un omicidio, come possiamo chiamare "scandalistica" la letteratura che parla di assassinii e crimini efferati?


----------



## King Crimson

Al di là delle definizioni da dizionario personalmente anch'io faccio fatica ad associare l'aggettivo "scandalistico" ad una letteratura che si occupa di delitti o crimini irrisolti, a meno che questa non contenga in modo prevalente elementi che - come riporta dragonseven al post 20 - "hanno aspetti contrarî ai principî morali o sociali correnti, e che destano l’interessamento dell’opinione pubblica o di un determinato ambiente"; in questo caso, "sensazionalistico" e "scandalistico" sono quasi sovrapponibili, come nota symposium al post 23, ferme restando le distinzioni d'uso tra inglese e italiano.



dragonseven said:


> _I segreti di Bologna, È Stato la Mafia, Il caso Mattei, Il puzzle Moro, Il caso David Rossi, Il caso Pantani, La strategia dell'inganno, _ecc.
> Non descrivono fatti realmente accaduti? Non descrivono fatti che hanno causato delle morti? Non descrivono degli scandali del nostro tempo?
> Se cosí non è, voi come lo definireste in due parole questo genere di letteratura?
> 
> E un libro come _La seconda vita di Majorana _o, i già citati, _Il caso Mattei, Il caso David Rossi _non sarebbero letti da un nostro eventuale Sherlock Holmes se non da lui stesso?



Per quanto mi riguarda definirei questi esempi come facenti parte del filone del giornalismo investigativo o d'inchiesta, anche se queste classificazioni rigide lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano, visto che possono variare sensibilmente a seconda del prevalere degli elementi di un tipo o dell'altro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

symposium said:


> se siamo d'accordo che nessuno definirebbe "scandalo" un omicidio, come possiamo chiamare "scandalistica" la letteratura che parla di assassinii e crimini efferati?


Mi sembra un esempio azzeccato.


----------



## lorenzos

Non per fare da spalla a @dragonseven ma come definireste libri dal titolo: I legami occulti del mostro di Firenze, Perché ho ucciso la nonna, L'amante dell'assassino e la sua versione ecc.? Confesso che mi troverei in imbarazzo ma forse letteratura scandalistica sarebbe il termine più appropriato, forse.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Non per fare da spalla a @dragonseven ma come definireste libri dal titolo: I legami occulti del mostro di Firenze, Perché ho ucciso la nonna, L'amante dell'assassino e la sua versione ecc.? Confesso che mi troverei in imbarazzo ma forse letteratura scandalistica sarebbe il termine più appropriato, forse.


Senza sapere di cosa parlano non li si può definire.


----------



## lorenzos

Paulfromitaly said:


> Senza sapere di cosa parlano non li si può definire.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


>



Tu sai di cosa parla un libro e perciò ne sai definire il genere letterario senza senza leggerlo?


----------



## lorenzos

Ma scusa Paul, di cosa vuoi che parli "Perché ho ucciso la nonna" o un libro sul mostro di Firenze?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> Ma scusa Paul, di cosa vuoi che parli "Perché ho ucciso la nonna" o un libro sul mostro di Firenze?


Non lo so, non li ho letti.
Immagino che un libro sul mostro di Firenze sia probabilmente quello che io definirei "cronaca nera" oppure "letteratura criminale". Sicuramente non scandalistica, visto che gli eventi che hanno come protagonista un serial killer non sono sicuramente definiti "scandali".

Di cosa parla "La canzone che ha sedotto Parigi"? 
Dovresti saperlo, visto che sostieni che il titolo di un libro è sufficiente come informazione.


----------



## lorenzos

Bene "letteratura criminale", la cronaca nera la direi più giornalismo che letteratura.
(ovviamente "La canzone che ha sedotto Parigi" tratta dell'ultimo torneo di scacchi svolto ai Champs Elysées)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

lorenzos said:


> (ovviamente "La canzone che ha sedotto Parigi" tratta dell'ultimo torneo di scacchi svolto ai Champs Elysées)


Appunto


----------



## dragonseven

symposium said:


> Mmm, l'etimologia non ti aiuta, visto che "scandalo" in greco significa "inciampo" e che quindi esprime lo stesso concetto di "passo falso".


 Io ho scritto:


dragonseven said:


> Io ho solo riportato la definizione di _scandalo_ *per dare una sorta di significato etimologico alla parola in questione*, perché è il termine dal quale deriva. Il discorso che stiamo facendo è un altro.


 Che c'entra il suo significato dal greco, parliamo d'italiano.


symposium said:


> Chiedi a chiunque a cosa penserebbe se gli dicessero di fare un esempio di "letteratura scandalistica" e ti risponderebbe "Novella 2000"; chiedi a qualcuno se definirebbe un delitto cruento uno "scandalo" e ti direbbe di no...


 Allora, per gradi...
Primo, ho chiesto ad un'autorevole linguista e, se mi risponderà, darò il Suo parere in originale e la Sua identità solo ed esclusivamente se sarò autorizzato a farlo, altrimenti ne riporterò soltanto il sunto (e dovrete basarvi sulla fiducia).
Secondo, a mio modesto parere, _Novella 2000_ non rientra nel mondo della letteratura. Quindi, ritterrei la risposta inesatta appetto alla domanda posta.
Terzo, io non affermo che il delitto, cruento o no, sia da considerarsi uno scandalo di per sé. Io intendo dire che con *letteratura scandalistica *si possa legittimamente indicare quella letteratura basata su fatti di cronaca nera e infarciti di una critica o un'interpretazione per sensibilizzare l'opinione pubblica sulle dinamiche del caso e non solo sull'evento delittuoso in sé.


> Detto altrimenti: se siamo d'accordo che nessuno definirebbe "scandalo" un omicidio, come possiamo chiamare "scandalistica" la letteratura che parla di assassinii e crimini efferati?


 Ti posso fare un esempio, anche se non mi piace.
Prendiamo l'omicidio abbastanza recente di una ragazza assassinata nelle alte Marche: una ragazza giovane con i suoi problemi fa una brutta fine. E, fin qui, nulla di scandalistico, diremmo che non c'è scandalo. D'accordo?!
Però il fatto che sia stata ritrovata in un certo modo, lo è o no?
Il fatto che qualcuno (e non parlo di giornalisti, ma di “studiosi” del settore), ancora prima della chiusura delle indagini, ha formulato ipotesi legate al caso di "“mafia nigeriana” e “rituali vudú” che stanno invadendo il nostro territorio", è fare scandalismo su un fatto di cronaca nera o no?
E, se scrivesse un libro con questa interpretazione basata sui fatti realmente accaduti, ancor prima che le verità venissero del tutto a galla, sarebbe o non sarebbe facente parte di una letteratura scandalistica?


King Crimson said:


> Per quanto mi riguarda definirei questi esempi come facenti parte del filone del giornalismo investigativo o d'inchiesta, anche se queste classificazioni rigide lasciano un po' il tempo che trovano, visto che possono variare sensibilmente a seconda del prevalere degli elementi di un tipo o dell'altro.


 Hai ragione, forse ho sbagliato la tipologia degli esempi. Ma come potremmo definire questo filone nella letteratura? «Letteratura d'inchiesta»? ««Letteratura investigativa»?


Paulfromitaly said:


> Immagino che un libro sul mostro di Firenze sia probabilmente quello che io definirei "cronaca nera" oppure "letteratura criminale". Sicuramente non scandalistica, visto che gli eventi che hanno come protagonista un serial killer non sono sicuramente definiti "scandali".


Se il protagonista è un assassino seriale, io lo inserirei nella letteratura dell'orrore, se non pura cronaca nera o di letteratura scandalistica.

Trovo in rete che la "letteratura criminale" era quella che nel Regno Unito informava la popolazione con (traduco, o almeno ci provo) "effimere pubblicazioni che erano destinate alle classi medio-basse e per la maggior parte vendute per un centesimo o meno nella Gran Bretagna del diciottesimo e diciannovesimo secolo. Pubblicate in città britanniche da tipografi specializzati in questo tipo di letteratura di strada, un tipico esempio mostra un'illustrazione (di solito del criminale, della scena del crimine o dell'esecuzione); un resoconto del crimine e (a volte) del processo; e la presunta confessione del criminale, spesso mettendo in guardia il lettore [...]", quindi, stampe cronicistiche dalla parte del legislatore messe in commercio una volta avuta la sentenza. Oggi (se fosse attuale) sostituiremmo quel "letteratura" con «stampa» e/o quel "criminale" con «penale».
In un altro sito leggo che oggi la "letteratura criminale" "è una delle possibili traduzioni del termine anglosassone _crime fiction_, indicante un tipo di narrativa che ruota [...] intorno a un crimine o fatto delittuoso.", per cui trattasi di narrativa, opere con fatti inventati.
Dunque, è un'altra cosa rispetto alla "letteratura sensazionalistica" dichiarata e nel libro e su _Wikipedia_.


----------



## symposium

dragonseven said:


> Il fatto che qualcuno (e non parlo di giornalisti, ma di “studiosi” del settore), ancora prima della chiusura delle indagini, ha formulato ipotesi legate al caso di "“mafia nigeriana” e “rituali vudú” che stanno invadendo il nostro territorio", è fare scandalismo su un fatto di cronaca nera o no?


Che razza di esempio è? E cosa puoi dimostrare con questo esempio? Che se uno degli elementi di un omicidio è la "magia nigeriana" allora quell'omicidio diventa uno scandalo? 
Se un libro parla di un serial killer (realmente esistito) allora è "letteratura dell'orrore" (credo che quella sia un'altra cosa)? E se invece in un omicidio ci sono pratiche di "magia bianca" diventa "letteratura fantasy"? Speriamo che l'Esimio Linguista ci chiarisca le idee...
Tra l'altro "fare scandalismo" vuol dire creare uno scandalo là dove non c'è, ma un libro (d'inchiesta, di storia...) può semplicemente riportare i fatti in maniera neutrale senza voler suscitare stati d'animo particolari nei lettori.


----------



## King Crimson

Anche a valle dell'ultimo torrenziale intervento di dragonseven resto convinto che queste classificazioni siano largamente arbitrarie: più che la vicenda descritta è il taglio che le si vuole dare che ne determina la classificazione. Sullo stesso tema, ad esempio il mostro di Firenze - tanto per ripescare uno dei tanti esempi fatti, un caso analogo può essere quello di Manuela Orlandi - si possono descrivere in maniera fredda e oggettiva le risultanze investigative oppure si può scegliere di privilegiare gli aspetti più morbosi e pescare nel torbido, entrambe le strade sono possibili in casi come questo.
Nel primo caso avremo giornalismo / letteratura d'inchiesta, nel secondo giornalismo / letteratura scandalistica, tenendo comunque presente che il confine tra le due situazioni non è netto e può variare senza soluzione di continuità da un estremo all'altro.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Il fatto che qualcuno (e non parlo di giornalisti, ma di “studiosi” del settore), ancora prima della chiusura delle indagini, ha formulato ipotesi legate al caso di "“mafia nigeriana” e “rituali vudú” che stanno invadendo il nostro territorio", è fare scandalismo su un fatto di cronaca nera o no?


Ma cosa vuol dire "fare scandalismo"? 
Ti sei contruito un esempio ad hoc che riflette qualcosa di assolutamente inverosimile, questo è arrampicarsi sugli specchi.


----------



## symposium

Ho la sensazione che questa discussione stia prendendo una brutta piega: possiamo essere in disaccordo fra di noi, ma le osservazioni dovrebbero limitarsi agli aspetti linguistici, che tra l'altro sono l'unico argomento di cui dovremmo parlare. Nessuno degli utenti dovrebbe sentirsi attaccato personalmente, o intimorito. Voglio dire, possiamo discutere di cose che hanno a che fare con la lingua, senza che i toni diventino troppo accesi...


----------



## dragonseven

@symposium:  Al tuo #38, nessun commento, mi spiace.
Per quanto concerne il tuo #41, su cui concordo, ma ti scrivi da solo? 

@King Crimson:  "Torrenziale intervento"  A parte che non userei di certo un termine del genere proprio in questi giorni, ma che ha di "torrenziale" il mio "intervento"? Avrei dovuto evitare di rispondere a qualcuno? Avrei dovuto rispondere in tre messaggi suddivisi per ogni utente? 
Io cerco di rispondere a tutti spiegandomi nella maniera piú concisa possibile per le mie capacità, cercando di chiarire quei punti che riporto in citazione.
Per il resto, debbo dire che condivido il tuo scritto.

@Paulfromitaly:  Portare un esempio "_ad hoc_" sarebbe arrampicarsi sugli specchi? 
Che cosa avrei dovuto fare? Portare un esempio che esula dal contesto? Allora sí che sarebbe stato azzeccato?
Se qui c'è qualcuno che tenta di arrampicarsi sugli specchi, certamente non son io!


----------



## lorenzos

Concordo con @symposium. Tornando al tema, e per correggere almeno in parte il mio assenso alla proposta di Paul, sulla base degli interventi successivi, compreso quello di Dragon (che non ha fatto un intervento torrenziale ma in uno solo ha voluto rispondere in una volta a più interlocutori):


King Crimson said:


> Sullo stesso tema, ad esempio il mostro di Firenze - tanto per ripescare uno dei tanti esempi fatti, un caso analogo può essere quello di Manuela Orlandi - si possono descrivere in maniera fredda e oggettiva le risultanze investigative oppure si può scegliere di privilegiare gli aspetti più morbosi e pescare nel torbido[...] [_che sarebbe "fare scandalismo"_.]
> Nel primo caso avremo giornalismo / letteratura d'inchiesta, nel secondo giornalismo / letteratura scandalistica...


Forse solo questo tipo di letteratura d'inchiesta potrebbe essere detta letteratura criminale, o no?


----------



## King Crimson

dragonseven said:


> @King Crimson:  "Torrenziale intervento"  A parte che non userei di certo un termine del genere proprio in questi giorni, ma che ha di "torrenziale" il mio "intervento"? Avrei dovuto evitare di rispondere a qualcuno? Avrei dovuto rispondere in tre messaggi suddivisi per ogni utente?
> Io cerco di rispondere a tutti spiegandomi nella maniera piú concisa possibile per le mie capacità, cercando di chiarire quei punti che riporto in citazione.
> Per il resto, debbo dire che condivido il tuo scritto.



Quel "torrenziale" non intendeva mancare di rispetto e me ne scuso se è stato inteso in questo modo (forse avrei dovuto farlo seguire da una faccina?), voleva essere solo un modo colorito di evidenziare la lunghezza dell'intervento, sicuramente molto dettagliato, anche se forse l'approfondimento a volte va a scapito della sinteticità, che dovrebbe essere uno degli obiettivi del forum



lorenzos said:


> Forse solo questo tipo di letteratura d'inchiesta potrebbe essere detta letteratura criminale, o no?



Forse si, ma mi sembra che ormai stiamo girando in tondo spaccando il capello in quattro e che questa discussione abbia ormai detto più o meno tutto quello che aveva da dire: è evidente che ci sono interpretazioni discordanti (o almeno non completamente concordanti) e non penso che ulteriori contributi possano modificarle drasticamente. Del resto sarebbe utopistico pensare che su questioni di questo tipo si raggiunga sempre l'unanimità.


----------



## dragonseven

King Crimson said:


> Quel "torrenziale" non intendeva mancare di rispetto e me ne scuso se è stato inteso in questo modo


 Non hai nulla di cui scusarti! Non mi hai mancato di rispetto.  





> (forse avrei dovuto farlo seguire da una faccina?), voleva essere solo un modo colorito di evidenziare la lunghezza dell'intervento


 Non so se una faccina avrebbe aiutato, ma non credo visto che insisti nel dire che è lungo. 





> [...] anche se forse l'approfondimento a volte va a scapito della sinteticità, che dovrebbe essere uno degli obiettivi del forum


 E, anche se credo tu lo sappia bene, ti informo che ci tengo al rispetto di tali obiettivi. 




lorenzos said:


> Concordo con @symposium.


Ciao Lorenzos!
Perdonami se te lo chiedo, ma a che cosa ti riferisci di preciso? Perché ne ha dette tante.


----------



## lorenzos

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Lorenzos!
> Perdonami se te lo chiedo, ma a che cosa ti riferisci di preciso? Perché ne ha dette tante.


Al messaggio precedente il mio, #41. Ciao


----------



## Pietruzzo

dragonseven said:


> Quindi, *ritterrei* la risposta inesatta *appetto* alla domanda posta.


Di' la verità. Distribuisci ad arte queste stranezze per vedere se leggiamo veramente i tuoi post. Ma io da bravo Sherlock Holmes ti ho scoperto


----------



## dragonseven

Ahahah!  E bravo Pietruzzo!  (Comunque no, non l'ho fatto apposta.)


lorenzos said:


> Al messaggio precedente il mio, #41. Ciao


Grazie infinite! 
(Comunque spero che non sia solo con quello il tuo accordo, perché di cose giuste ne ha scritte tante.)


----------

